# Fox saved by hunt saboteurs



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

Not exactly news, but not sure where else to post it


Hunt Saboteurs Save Fox. Ledbury Hunt Nov 2008 - YouTube


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, that was horrible to see them all on the poor fox like that  Those people are fantastic though for getting in there to save the poor animal, I really hope it got away without being too badly injured. 

I also have to say, this proves that the pro hunt people talk utter rubbish when they say it is a 'quick nip' to the back of the neck that kills the fox! They were all right in there trying to get at it.

ETA, just read the comments on the video, and saw that the fox did survive *blushes*


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

That's an old video, from 2008.


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, but I justthought I'd post it as an example of their work

league against cruel sports is brilliant, can't remember the website but I'll find it now...


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

how anyone can say fox hunting is a sport,needs shooting,what a disgusting way for the human race to act.Whether people think they are vermin or not,they don`t desevr to be killed in this way or at all in my opnion.
Good on the hunt sabs!!!


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

campaigning against cruelty to animals for sport


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They do some wonderful work

League Against Cruel Sports sanctuary exposé - YouTube


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sashadog said:


> Yes, but I justthought I'd post it as an example of their work
> 
> league against cruel sports is brilliant, can't remember the website but I'll find it now...





hawksport said:


> They do some wonderful work
> 
> League Against Cruel Sports sanctuary exposé - YouTube


Hawksport, I take it that video relates to Baronsdown, where one of their own employees, who suddenly seemed to not have a job, subjected a red deer stag to horrific abuse, take your money, and then decide what we think is cruel? Shame isn't it that these charities don't really have the wider picture in mind. Just been watching the lambs this season, don't have foxes up here thankfully, although I know if there were a problem there'd be no shortage of people willing to control them as a pest species.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

There is great demand these days for Organic / outdoor reared chickens, pigs, lamb, etc. The fox is a huge nusiance it must be controlled. You want the meat as cheap as possible, the fox can infiict high expenses to these producers.
I have followed hounds on foot and watched as they chase one fox into a copse only to see a totally different fox appear from the other side "fresh and full of running". Fox Hunting is a way of controll and the fox either escapes or is caught and killed as prey would if hunted by wild dogs or lions !


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wee man said:


> There is great demand these days for Organic / outdoor reared chickens, pigs, lamb, etc. The fox is a huge nusiance it must be controlled. You want the meat as cheap as possible, the fox can infiict high expenses to these producers.
> I have followed hounds on foot and watched as they chase one fox into a copse only to see a totally different fox appear from the other side "fresh and full of running". Fox Hunting is a way of controll and the fox either escapes or is caught and killed as prey would if hunted by wild dogs or lions !


There are far more humane ways to control foxes, and if fox hunting is all about population control, then why have some hunts been caught encouraging foxes to breed!....hmmmm i wonder!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

its so horrible seeing all the dogs on the fox like that , glad it survived.

I know the fox population has to be kept down but there are surely more humane ways to do it :cursing:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

There are. Unfortunately the more humane ways do not satisfy the blood lust of those who think that chasing a live animal to exhaustion and then watching a pack of hounds rip it to shreds is somehow a sport. So these people put up all sorts of lies about it being needed, about it being the only way to control the fox population - it's the only way they can find to defend their atrocious behaviour.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Its barbaric and cruel

Not only does the fox have the sheer terror of being chased for ages by a baying pack of hounds , if caught its then ripped to shreds , and no-one can tell me its not painless


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

The long term suffering the poor "Rescued" fox must have suffered after being so called rescued from jaws of the "HOUNDS" does not bear thinking about! The hounds should have been alloud to finish the job they set off to do and kill the fox quickly. The saboteurs would have released the poor thing to probably now a long slow death after the injurys it had recieved. What do you suggest as a quick humane method! Shooting; only if it is a good shot and the fox is killed instantly, or if only woonded and not found, to die later. Snaring; could be in a snare for a while before the landowner or keeper does his rounds and eventually shoots it. Poisoning: NO.
A fox caught by hounds will not escape as a wounded creature, there is only one result!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

wee man said:


> The long term suffering the poor "Rescued" fox must have suffered after being so called rescued from jaws of the "HOUNDS" does not bear thinking about! The hounds should have been alloud to finish the job they set off to do and kill the fox quickly. The saboteurs would have released the poor thing to probably now a long slow death after the injurys it had recieved. What do you suggest as a quick humane method! Shooting; only if it is a good shot and the fox is killed instantly, or if only woonded and not found, to die later. Snaring; could be in a snare for a while before the landowner or keeper does his rounds and eventually shoots it. Poisoning: NO.
> A fox caught by hounds will not escape as a wounded creature, there is only one result!


The fox survived and was nursed back to full health


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

wee man said:


> The long term suffering the poor "Rescued" fox must have suffered after being so called rescued from jaws of the "HOUNDS" does not bear thinking about! The hounds should have been alloud to finish the job they set off to do and kill the fox quickly. The saboteurs would have released the poor thing to probably now a long slow death after the injurys it had recieved.


No - it was nursed back to full health.



wee man said:


> What do you suggest as a quick humane method! Shooting; only if it is a good shot and the fox is killed instantly, or if only woonded and not found, to die later. Snaring; could be in a snare for a while before the landowner or keeper does his rounds and eventually shoots it. Poisoning: NO.


I would never promote either snaring or poisoning as humane ways of killing a pest. A humane trap (NOT a snare) and an accurate marksman is the most humane way. Strange that you didn't suggest this method along with all your other bloodthirsty methods - or no, I don't suppose it is, because then you would have had to admit that there is a better method of pest control than fox-hunting.



wee man said:


> A fox caught by hounds will not escape as a wounded creature, there is only one result!


 Yes - and that one result is that it will be ripped to shreds whilst it is still alive.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wee man said:


> The long term suffering the poor "Rescued" fox must have suffered after being so called rescued from jaws of the "HOUNDS" does not bear thinking about! The hounds should have been alloud to finish the job they set off to do and kill the fox quickly. The saboteurs would have released the poor thing to probably now a long slow death after the injurys it had recieved. What do you suggest as a quick humane method! Shooting; only if it is a good shot and the fox is killed instantly, or if only woonded and not found, to die later. Snaring; could be in a snare for a while before the landowner or keeper does his rounds and eventually shoots it. Poisoning: NO.
> A fox caught by hounds will not escape as a wounded creature, there is only one result!


i think that video...plus many others of foxes being killed by hounds, proves that many foxes are Not 'killed quickly', not only that but they also have to endure the chase....i honestly cant think of anything much more terryfying or inhumane!

and as ive already said, its been proved that is actually nothing to with predator control...they are hunted because certain types of people are bloodthirsty and enjoy it ! pure and simple...jeezus if the fact that hunts encouraging foxes to breed doesnt show foxhunting is obviously NOT about controlling numbers, then maybe the importation of foxes to Australia, purely for the hunt, proves it once and for all ! ....& what an environmental catastrophy that has been!!!!!:cursing:

heres one trying to justify it Spellweaver lol


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

And how long do you think it takes a fox to kill a chicken, rabbit, lamb, piglet, phesant? The death of a pack is quick.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wee man said:


> And how long do you think it takes a fox to kill a chicken, rabbit, lamb, piglet, phesant? The death of a pack is far quicker than the havoc a fox.


foxes are predators and like all predators they have to kill to survive., .. 'hounding' them across the countryside for a bit of fun is incomparable!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i think that video...plus many others of foxes being killed by hounds, proves that many foxes are Not 'killed quickly', l


That doesn't prove anything to me. I don't know about anyone else but I couldn't do my job efficiently with an angry crowd shouting and pulling me about.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hawksport said:


> That doesn't prove anything to me. I don't know about anyone else but I couldn't do my job efficiently with an angry crowd shouting and pulling me about.


maybe so, thank fully that lucky fox was saved, but ive seen other videos in my time and have seen foxes suffer, so its not always a swift end, added to that theres the chase, that in itself is inhumane enough to me, also ive seen awful footage of foxes that have gone to ground, dug up and killed .... everything about the hunt is cruel, and its not only the fox that suffer but the hounds aswell.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> maybe so, thank fully that lucky fox was saved, but ive seen other videos in my time and have seen foxes suffer, so its not always a swift end, added to that theres the chase, that in itself is inhumane enough to me, also ive seen awful footage of foxes that have gone to ground, dug up and killed .... everything about the hunt is cruel, and its not only the fox that suffer but the hounds aswell.


I'm not saying I support it, it doesn't appeal to my sense of fair play at all. I'm just saying that video doesn't prove anything


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

wee man said:


> And how long do you think it takes a fox to kill a chicken, rabbit, lamb, piglet, phesant? The death of a pack is quick.


From what all the farmers would have us believe, a fox kills quickly - I've read countless accounts of hearing a commotion but not being able to get to shoot the fox until it's killed several animals.

Irrespective of however quickly a fox kills, though - surely you are not trying to argue that the longer a wild animal takes to kill, the more justified humans are in treating it barbarically?


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

wee man said:


> And how long do you think it takes a fox to kill a chicken, rabbit, lamb, piglet, phesant? The death of a pack is quick.


Not quick enough , being so exhausted you can't physically run any more then being ripped limb from limb is not humane however you put it :crying:

Foxes kill their prey for survival not for 'fun'


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

hate fox hunting ive always hated it with a passion, makes me mad and feel bloody sick!
thankgod this one was saved, but this fox was classed as lucky, as godknows how many dont always get saved sadly!
things like this make me feel discusted even being a human being 
ive always wanted to get close to a fox and stroke one, but never have!


----------



## kenrichatkins (Apr 17, 2012)

Ohh, that poor cutie dog, thanks by sharing the youtube video.


----------

